# Feeling conflicted



## Biyaya (Aug 19, 2018)

Does anyone else feel conflicted about upgrading their amenities? Some look just as good while they're not maxed out and actually work very well, if not better, with certain themes. I really want to get past lvl. 10 with certain villagers and unlock the sequent amenities, but after maxing it out, it'll never go back.

For example: I like going back to my Alice in Wonderland theme, but if I max out the fountain, it won't be red and white roses anymore. It'll have yellow too, which is not present in the story and kind of irks me to have it in that setting. Not super important, but it's the details that get me sometimes.

Are there any amenities you've refused to upgrade so far? Or am I kind of alone here? haha.


----------



## Garrett (Aug 19, 2018)

You can put any amenity back in your camp. The earlier versions are still in your amenity inventory.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 19, 2018)

Are you serious? Wow. I wasted my time then. haha. How do you choose the non-upgraded versions? I can only find the finished ones.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Aug 25, 2018)

I feel the same and haven’t updated a few, the pool in particular, because as far as I’m aware you I can’t choose the earlier version if you upgrade. I much prefer the simpler pool. I upgraded the civic pipe park and I regret it.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Aug 26, 2018)

Soti said:


> Are you serious? Wow. I wasted my time then. haha. How do you choose the non-upgraded versions? I can only find the finished ones.



Click on the edit thingie as if you were going to arrange furniture and click on the amenity you want to replace. Everything you've ever built will appear as options, including non-upgraded versions.


----------



## HHoney (Aug 26, 2018)

Garrett said:


> You can put any amenity back in your camp. The earlier versions are still in your amenity inventory.



Wow! Have you figured out how to show the lower level amenities?! When I upgrade mine they seem to be the only style available to display.


----------



## Biyaya (Aug 26, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> I feel the same and haven?t updated a few, the pool in particular, because as far as I?m aware you I can?t choose the earlier version if you upgrade. I much prefer the simpler pool. I upgraded the civic pipe park and I regret it.


I can see the non-upgraded pool working better in more broad settings. It's nice and simple. And I feel like the civic pipe isn't very flattering when upgraded either. I don't see myself using it regardless though.



CaramelCookie said:


> Click on the edit thingie as if you were going to arrange furniture and click on the amenity you want to replace. Everything you've ever built will appear as options, including non-upgraded versions.


They aren't appearing for me. Only the final forms of the ones I've maxed out and the earlier versions of the ones I haven't upgraded yet are. Are they supposed to show up after clicking on "place item"?

(I might be unclear. When I say final form of an amenity, I consider the merry-go-round and the tree swing different amenities of the same theme. The final form/maxed out amenities would be, for example, the merry-go-round at level 5 opposed to the non-maxed out merry-go-round at levels 1-4. If you already knew that, you can ignore this aside, but I'll need more steps. ^^; )


----------



## ESkill (Aug 26, 2018)

I can't figure it out either, only the maxed out versions shows up for me. I agree, I think the unmaxed version fits better sometimes, so it'd be really cool to switch them out.


----------



## nanpan (Aug 27, 2018)

I also couldn't figure it out  I didn't believe it was possible but it was worth a shot !! Pls quote me if anyone figures out how to display level 1 amenities after maxing them to their complete level.


----------



## RandomPlayer (Sep 1, 2018)

I can't either, I like the temple more as ruins


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 3, 2018)

RandomPlayer said:


> I can't either, I like the temple more as ruins



Me too! It's a shame too, since I like the other amenities after that one a lot as well. But the ruins are really rad! while the renovated temple just isn't exciting to me.


----------



## biker (Sep 5, 2018)

The only maxxed level ammenity I think that got worse was the natural tree house. It looked a lot better before, but oh well.


----------

